# What can I expect?



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've never "built up" a Pontiac before. I just got my motor back from the shop and while the guy has done plenty of Pontiacs, he is more of a Ford/Chevy guy so I'd like to hear from you guys about what I have in it and how it might perform. My instructions to the builder was to #1, make it street friendly and pump gas usable and #2, make it as wild as I can afford and still fit criteria #1.

I've started with a 72 455 block, it was out of a wagon and near perfect. He didnt have to touch the bores and he left the stock style pistons. The crank is stock,the connecting rods are forged and everything is bolted down with new ARP bolts.

The cam is a Comp Cam XE274H. Heads are the Edelbrock D-ports and I'm running stock ratio rockers. The ignition system is an MSD 6AL and I'm using an accel distributor.

My weak link (probably) is my intake choice but I think it is what I need to put the engine under the ram air system I am putting on the car. I used an old P4B Edelbrock and my carb is also Edelbrock, the 800 CFM (1413).

Will this combo work well for me? What should I expect for performance or problems? I still have about a month worth of work before I'll have it in the car and ready to fire. Is there anything I should have done different? Thanks.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you are going to have a big smile and lose lots of tire tread the first few weeks of driving. Im not a fan of the carb or cam, but they will still work.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm VERY interested in the results using those heads. Not much "real world" info about them yet. But Edelbrock is a good company, so I would imagine they're pretty good. Consider 1.65:1 rockers.

The P4B is the old "Edelbrock High Rise" from the '60s. While a decent intake, the factory iron intake from '68-'72 will out-perform it. When coupled with the Carter-style carb, though, an adapter would be necessary on the iron itake, a "bad" thing. A well-done Q-Jet would probably outperform the E-carb. 

 Keep an "eye" on that Accell distributor...

Jim


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

The D-port head's valve springs are speced with a max lift of .550 instead of the .575 of the other E-heads. I thought the 1.5:1 rockers were a safer choice, not knowing the grind of the cam he would be using when I pick them. I may swap them out in the future but I think that may require another set of pushrods. I think the e-heads are machined to run the 1.65:1 rockers without any extra work..

I have a "well built" Q-jet on my bench but I dont have a spreadbore intake. Again, I'll try the setup I have and swap if I need to. I have had good luck with the E-carbs on my other cars and even ran one on the 350 Pontiac that was stuck in my GTO when I bought the car. I'm not against the stock intake but these were the parts that I had already.

What do I need to watch on the Accell? I've never used one before but got a good E-bay deal on it and thought I'd give it a try...

@Thumpin455, what dont you like about the cam choice? (not arguing, just asking) I've run Comp cams in all kinds of my Chevy toys and like them. Is it the 274's grind that you think is wrong for my car?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it, it isnt wrong. I just like a different cam for a mild 455. Its an older UltraDyne grind. I figure you will be in the mid to low 12s pretty easy, if you can tune and hook it 11s shouldnt be a problem. Well that is unless you go too deep with the gears or the car is over 4000lbs. Im trying a hydraulic roller now, something new to me.

FYI I dont use anything from Accell anymore, had issues with everything I tried. Mostly missfires above 4500 and lots of plug fouling. Now I use stock HEI or MSD stuff, havent tried Mallory yet. It might work for you, I stopped using Accell years ago, so they might have improved.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Mr. P-Body said:


> I'm VERY interested in the results using those heads. Not much "real world" info about them yet.
> Jim


X2. I want a set for my 400 build.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Agreed. Never saw much "good stuff' from Accell. Lots of inexpensive stuff... MSD is currently THE "popular" ignition system. Mallory isn't bad. Factory HEI isn't a "handicap".

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I just dealt with two Accell adjustable vacuum advances. Both came out of the wrapper with stripped allen screws at the ajusters. The factory supplied wrench worked for about one turn of the screw, then the screw stripped. On each unit. I ended up managing to get one adjusted with a tool I had to make, and I scrapped the other and re-installed the 46 year old GM unit after I adjusted it. Garbage, but not surprising. Virtually ALL of the aftermarket/reproduction parts I've purchased for multiple makes and years of vehicles have required fabrication work to fit....especially the Model T Ford stuff. I will not be buying anyting from Accell again. Ever.


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, I get it! Lol! I'll look into an MSD distributor. I picked up the Accell along with some other stuff I needed in an E-bay auction. It was NIB and thought it was a good deal...

I'll be sure to report back on the D-port E-heads.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey if it works, use it. If you have weird things happening like misfires and cant get it to idle, then swap it out. You might get lucky..  

Turns out I am going with an XE276 roller grind in the ethanol engine, the LSA is tighter than I want, but its as good a place as any to start. I will let you know how it does with lots of squeeze. Its small compared to what I usually run in a flat tappet, but I want the cylinder pressure and bottom end with a good vacuum signal for idle.


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've ordered a MSD distributor because there was no positive input on the Accell. I've never run the Accell before so I didnt care either way. I have a few questions about performance though based on what I've read in the "rough idle" thread. My car is an auto trans GTO with 3:23 gears. I will be running a 2200 rpm stall converter. Will this combo work together? It seemed to make sense to me but I havnt played with lots of Pontiacs either.


----------

